# Kinda new to HT



## BabyHuey (Feb 9, 2011)

As the title says, im kind of new to home theather. I've been looking at all the work on this forum and others for about a year now. Ive been into car audio for years, so i have a pretty decent understanding of how audio works. When it comes to HT though, I'm not too familiar with how all of the tuning and eq works. Or atleast not as comfortable as i am in a car. 

Currently i own a htib that i bought from someone who was moving for 100 bucks, so it is what it is. Its by no means audiophile grade. Looking for an upgrde all around. Ive been looking a lot into individual amplifiers and processors paired with them, but the eq work in HT seems like it would be a whole different animal to me. As far as speakers go, I have no problem at all building them. In fact, id actually prefer to piece some together rather then pay outright for them to save some cash. I jsut dont know how the crossovers woudl be put together. 

I guess im looking for a place to start. I live in a small apartment right now, but when i get a house i dont really want to have to go out and buy brand new equipment. Im thinking 7.1 or .2 being in the future when i have space. Price isnt a huge deal, as i can save. But im not looking to spend 3k on a receiver. Id say im looking for a receiver that i woudl somehow be able to add and amp to later, which will be a whole different different animal that i will need explaining. 

Sorry for such a long post and my ignorance. Hopeflly someone can point me down the right path, thanks!


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

If price is not a big deal, I wouldn't go the reciever route. You can get an Emotiva Preamp and a reasonable Amp for what you'd pay for a reciever. 
Building your own speakers sounds neat, but your chances of hitting it on the first try aren't real good. There are a lot of good speakers out there that you might want to try before rolling your own. If you buy them used, you can probably sell them at some future date for almost what you paid for them. If you build your own and want to upgrade, your pretty much stuck.lddude:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

koyaan said:


> If price is not a big deal, I wouldn't go the reciever route. You can get an Emotiva Preamp and a reasonable Amp for what you'd pay for a reciever.


I disagree, You do not get much for features and you dont get Auto room eq like Auddesy or YAPO. You also can not get a multi channel amp for what you pay for a decent receiver under $1000.
I highly recommend looking at accesories4less and buy a refurbished Onkyo 3007. You wont find a receiver with anywhere near the features and power for that price and you wont get a pre-Pro setup thats nearly as good for that price.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I think when starting out that an AVR would be a more user friendly experience and I too think that Audyssey is a fantastic thing so I am with Tony. I could not be happier using my 3007 as a Preamp with outboard Amplifiers driving all my speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## BabyHuey (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the responses and recommendations. I have looked a bit at that receiver. 

As far as building separtes go, im not talkign about designing one from the ground up, but more so buildign proven designs with predesigned crossovers. I'm not gonna shell the money and build the best right off the bat, i want to start on the cheaper easier end and work my way up so i can be able to notice the differences. The part that i have some grey area in is how are these speakers be eq'd since they already have predesinged crossovers and then the avr would be trying to eq it aswell:blink:. 

Think i need to just keep reading, unfortunately:rant:


----------

